# Control de Factor de Potencia



## lhuenchual (Mar 26, 2006)

Hola a todos

quisiera saber si alguien tuviese un circuito electronico para la correccion del factor de potencia.

desde ya muchas gracias

lhuenchual


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 26, 2006)

Hola, por la red tienes de todo, te mando una pagina sobre el tema , en mis tiempos solo teniamos libros y pocos .suerte ,un saludo 
http://www.monografias.com/trabajos14/factorpotencia/factorpotencia.shtml


----------



## lhuenchual (Mar 26, 2006)

Muchas Gracias


----------



## lhuenchual (Mar 28, 2006)

Pero en realidad lo que necesito es un circuito electronico para controlar el factor de potencia.

si es que alguien tuviese alguno y le gustaria compartirlo.


----------



## JEAN CARLOS CONTRERAS (Mar 29, 2006)

BUENAS. LA UNICA FORMA DE CORREGIR EL FACTOR DE POTENCIA ES COLOCANDO UN CAPACITOR EN PARALELO CON LA CARGA DATE CUENTA QUE EN LAS EMPRESAS QUE CONSUMEN MUCHA ENERGIA LE COLACAN UN CAPACITOR O FILTRO EN ESTOS MOMENTOS NO RECUERDO LA FORMULA PARA CALCULAR EL VALOR DE EL CAPACITOR PERO CUANDO TENGA TIEMPO TE LA MANDO OK


----------



## fdesergio (May 8, 2006)

Saludos, este circuito que buscas antes que nada mide el factor de potencia y de acuerdo a el coloca condensadores, lo hace desconectando o conectando contactores y estos a su vez los condensadores, la parte critica es la forma como mides el factor, pues debes sensar corriente y voltaje para medir el desfasaje y tomar los correctivos necesarios, avisa como vas, chauuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## miguel_sg (Nov 8, 2006)

Hola, yo habia puesto el mismo tema, buscando correctores activos del factor de potencia, que son los que se hacen con circuitos electrónicos,el metodo que emplea condensadores es un metodo pasivo. Ya he encontrado información sobre esto.

Hay varias topologias que se emplean corregir el factor de potencia de forma activa: dos de estas son la topología sepick y topología boost. En el metodo con condensadores lo que se hace con este es quitar la componente reactiva. En los metodos activos se implementa un emulador resistivo, con esto lo que se busca es que la red vea la carga electronica como un resistencia y de esta manera se busca "corregir" la onda de corriente.


----------



## chuko (Nov 9, 2006)

Si es un trabajo en serio lo que estas haciendo, pone un VarLogic de Schneider Electric que andan muy bien y no renegues que vas a perder plata.

Si es un desarrollo propio dale para adelante nomás y no hagas caso a mi primer párrafo.


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 9, 2006)

Viene hecho: Power Factor Correction (PFC)


----------



## capitanp (Nov 9, 2006)

http://www.electroindustria.com/aplicacion_información.asp?id=648
en realidad llevarlo a la practica inplica mucho tiempo y dinero ( y como el tiempo es dinero = dinero^2 )
Pero si tu lo quieres hacer...

puedes utilizar capacitores de 
32 -- 16 -- 8 -- 4 -- 2 -- 1 mF con estos valores cubres el rango de 1 a 63 mF
(aunque el de 2 y el de 1 no de apresiaria un gran cambio en el FP)
saludos


----------



## Elvic (Jul 10, 2007)

hola


una pregunta estoy realizando un diseño sencillo al parecer, sobre un PFC pero me pidieron utilizar 

el

ir2110 que me sirve para disparar el mosfet y no encuentro la manera de aislar la tierra electrónica con la tierra de alto voltaje, algo de información por favor ayuda

suerT


----------



## Elvic (Abr 21, 2008)

Bueno pues ya ha paso tiempo en relación al ultimo mensaje que escribí sobre esto del corrector de factor de potencia...

bien ahora aquí están los resultados que obtuvimos.. 

Es el prototipo de un PFC. 

A continuación se muestran las gráficas obtenidas con la implementación del control en la figura solo se observa la gráfica de corriente -canal 4- con una carga de 60 ohms, sin el control obviamente, pues la corriente se muestra tal y como se obtiene después del rectificador.

Con la puesta en marcha de nuestro control y una carga de 48 ohms, se obtiene una respuesta totalmente diferente en la corriente figura siguiente; muestra como la corriente i’s (canal 4) sigue al v's (canal 2), la grafica en gris o referencia A es i’s, cuando se prueba con una carga de 80 ohms.

lo que eliminamos fueron los picos de corriente producidos por el uso del puente de diodos (no lineales )y la gráfica de corriente es sinusoidal igual que la del voltaje de alimentación por lo tanto le red eléctrica ve a nuestra carga como una simple resistencia ..


----------



## santiago (Abr 21, 2008)

el coceno fi se resuelve con capacitores y un controlador para ellos 
busco el nombre del controlador y lo subo

salu2


----------



## Elvic (Abr 21, 2008)

esto es lo que hace prácticamente lo que mostraba arriba...


http://www.ipes.ethz.ch/ipes/pfc/sp_EinPhaseBoost.html
suprime los armónicos causado por tener cargas no lineales como diodos y mantiene una regulación de voltaje.  

es una simulación


----------



## capitanp (May 8, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> el coceno fi se resuelve con capacitores y un controlador para ellos
> busco el nombre del controlador y lo subo
> el capacitor se descarga amortiguando el factor de caida de tension erradicano los bajones de luz
> salu2




un capacitor no se comporta en CA como en CC , ese concepto lo tenes errado


----------



## El nombre (May 8, 2008)

apoyo al capitanp.
Lo que hace el condensador es adelantar la intensidad (cosa contaria a una bobina).

Saludos

PD bobina no es una tontina. es un cable enrollado que.... Pensandolo bien... igual me pongo un condensador y las damas me respetan algo más. Sueltan unas ostias (toma! como los condensadores) (jooo voy a tomarme la medicación que si no...)


----------



## Elvic (May 10, 2008)

poca calidad y la edición del vídeo esta terrible. Pero en fin aquí esta:







y aquí el vídeo original 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IGJ1-CDIso"]YouTube - PFC  power factor correction[/ame]

suert


----------



## lavincho (Jun 21, 2008)

Estimado amigo, creo que todas las respuestas que te han dado estàn bien, yo te bajo un cambio y te la explico de otra forma segun mi entender. 1) Digamos que el factor de potencia es el desfasaje angular entre la corriente y la tensiòn generado en fàbricas o comercios o en donde sea por lo gral por cargas de tipo inductivo motores transformadores etc. Las companias de electricidad cobran a sus consumidores cuando detectan que este desfasaje està por debajo de 0.92 ya que el efecto en sus lineas produce que tengan que cargar mas sus transformadores para entregar esa potencia que en realidad no cumple ningun trabajo mecànico ni tèrmico si no que se absorber en generar los campos magnèticos motores transformadores etc. energìa que se paga y perdemos. La manera de corregir este efecto en los contadores de las empresas y aportando energìa capacitiva a la linea es instalando condensadores en paralelo a las lineas de alimentaciòn en el comercio ,fca etc. Pero llegado acà hay que calcular o medir para saber que o cuanto poner son càlculos complejos o hay que tener varios instrumentos. Ademas los equipos electrònicos tipo paso a paso, Schneider o Nolmman son de muy buena calidad , pero tambièn hay que poner interruptores especiales en cuanto a su poder de corte en la apertura y cierre de corrientes de frente muy encarpados como son la corrientes de condensadores, por lo general en todo paìs hay empresas que se encargan de calcular y vender el equipamiento completo son los verdaderos especialistas en la venta de bateria de condensadores autorregenerables para la correcciòn de factores de potencia, Los equipos Varilogic de Schneider y Nolmman talves sean  un poco caros para un proyecto  o soluciòn personal o de un comercio pequeño atte lavincho


----------



## santiago (Jun 22, 2008)

estimado capitanp
en industrias, de todo tipo he observado que se colocan capacitores para erradicar los "bajones de luz" 
el funcionamiento deveria ser simple un controlador verifica el "bajon de luz " y lo contrarresta mediante la descarga de estos capacitores, y si, ya se que el comportamiento es distinto en cc que en ca, ademas no conosco ningun tipo de aparato que almacene la corriente alterna, por eso mismo, por ser alterna, si hay alguna forma de almacenarla diganme que no estare ofendido a saberla, es mas me encantaria conocerla, ademas mi explicacion fue simplificada y "simplizada" jeje
saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 22, 2008)

Lo que se mejora con los "bancos de capasitores" es la Calidad de la Energia electrica. seria como que si esta muy defasada la corriente con la tension te rinde menos ( Gastas mas) aca EPEC te pone MULTAS, si tu coseno no esta entre sus parametros.  Ni hablar de las grandes fabricas, las cuales tienen bancos de CAPASITORES y de BOBINAS, ya que el coseno se adelanta o atrasa depende del tipo de grandes cargas, capasitivas o inductivas. Saludos.

PD: el mas pedorro medidor de cos sale como $900 u$s300, en la jerga se los llama Cerebros a los automaticos. u$s 1500 para arriba sin los capa.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 22, 2008)

estimado elvic, veo que estas haciendo y compartiendo un trabajo estupendo, por mi parte te agradezco, me pinta que estas en ING. electronica, no ?  .

supongo que aqui hay un problema y confunden factor de potencia con cos fi.
yo tambien suelo hacerlo.

factor de potencia tiene en cuenta al coseno fi y a las armonicas y toda porqueria que vaya en contra de u buen seno (XXX   ).

no comprendi esa pagina que pussite con curvas, te pido me tengas paciencia por que veo que sabes mucho mas que yo que solo se poner capacitores.
pero en el video algo pesque:
vi la curva de corriente de entrada, que solo tomas la primera parte de la senoide para tu fuente , consumes corriente desde el inicio de la onda hasta digamos 5 o 6 ms y luego abres el circuito ya que no hay mas consumo :
que usas ?
por que los triacs o diacs solo se abren al llegar al cruce por cero?

lo que mas me importa preguntarte y no comprendo :
dices que mejoras el FP con una resistencia y no comprendo eso, me lo puedes explicar con un dibujo ?ç
una R. en paralelo seria una carga inutil.
Una R. en serie estas poniendola en serie , bajas la tension util.

soy solo tecnico y oxidado, te agradezco el tiemp que me dediques.

te mando un saludo y de nuevo gracias por la dedicacion que has compartido, lo veo interesante y muy rico este informe.


----------



## santiago (Jun 22, 2008)

a eso me refiero Karapalida

saludos


----------



## Elvic (Jun 22, 2008)

hola fernandob

Con respecto a las gráficas que mencionas, pues son simplemente las señales de corriente de entrada a un punte de diodos no controlado

Pues bien, respecto a la explicación con un dibujo, puse un mensaje donde hay una simulación hay esta muy bien explicado  lo que realizamos en forma física (El prototipo PFC)...



> lo que mas me importa preguntarte y no comprendo :
> dices que mejoras el FP con una resistencia y no comprendo eso, me lo puedes explicar con un dibujo ?ç
> una R. en paralelo seria una carga inutil.
> Una R. en serie estas poniendola en serie , bajas la tension util



No... no es que se corrija con agregando una resistencia lo que hacemos es crear un "emulador resistivo".

Pues si recordamos las cargas resistiva (carga lineal), y en la resistencia el factor de potencia es "la unidad",  Por eso la necesidad del emulador resistivo... cosa que con un puente de diodos  no es posible porque este ya NO ES una carga lineal.

Por ejemplo:  los motores de corriente directa DC, todos necesitan que sea rectificada la AC y por lo tanto requieren un rectificado de onda completa o puente, para nuestro caso es el rectificador tipo puente.

Eso  del desfase de la señal de corriente con respecto al voltaje mas bien sucede con cargas reactivas como ya muchos lo han mencionado aquí en el post, y se corrige de forma pasiva agregando bancos de capacitores pero aunque van de la mano, por tratarse del factor de potencia, es un poco diferente lo que nosotros realizamos...

Espero haber aclarado un poco mas este asunto... pero si no es así; Pueden dejar sus comentarios  par darle continuidad al post.

Pues tampoco soy experto ademas de que solamete participe en la realización de este prototipo y que aun no acabo de comprender del todo.

Pero que mejor que todos los que puedan aportar o preguntar algo lo hagan aqui y asi aprendemos un poco mas 

suerT


----------



## fernandob (Jun 22, 2008)

gracias elvic.

yo creo que cuando te referis a que los diodos distorsionan o generan armonics........
poner diodos no creo, sera poner diodos controlados o sea SCR o algun tipo de semiconductor controlado que conmute la carga  fuera del cruce por cero.
decime si estoy equivocado .

ahora bien, en funcion de eso vi la culva de corriente de entrada del principio que solo usaba el inicio de cada senoide y eso si genera armonicas.

como convertis esa onda de corriente en una senoidal ? o sea que para el generador parezca una carga resistiva, eso si que no lo entendi .

saludos


----------



## Elvic (Jun 22, 2008)

hola otra ves

En este enlace que encontré,  puedes leer una tesis sobre los PFC ...

http://catarina.udlap.mx/u_dl_a/tales/documentos/lem/montenegro_r_ed/indice.html

Que es prácticamente lo mismo que yo estaba hablando, solo es un poco diferente por el control propuesto..

En estos otros enlaces también se comenta lo mismo

http://www.depi.itchihuahua.edu.mx/electro/archivo/electro2001/mem2001/articulos/pot1.pdf

http://schmidt-walter.eit.h-da.de/smps_e/pfc_hilfe_e.html#application
http://www.ecnmag.com/Do-Silicon-Carbide-Schottky-Diodes-Make-Silicon-Rectifiers-Obsolete.aspx

Por lo de los diodos controlados, si se presta a una  mala interpretación una disculpa por eso... Pero  no se usan los SCRs en este caso,  son simples diodos rectificadores;  
En el primer enlace de este mensaje se explica mas claramente lo que yo trataba de decir.
suerT


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 22, 2008)

elvic. cuando hablas de corriente reactiva y THD en la linea por culpa de cargas no lineales y hablas de diodos, estamos mesclando un poco la cosa, las cargas no se vuelven alineales porque le coloques diodos, sino por lo que pongas despues de estos, si colocamos una carga resistiva luego de un puente de diodos, la carga seguira siendo resistiva, en cambio si colocamos un capacitor luego del puente de diodos este capacitor tendera a cargarse a la tension de pico de linea, entonces, cuando la tension de linea sea la maxima ( 90º ) no habra corriente circulando, y se mantendra la corriente en cero hasta que la tension de linea no vuelva a ser superior a la tension del capacitor, concecuencia, la corriente es de un pico muy alto y de corta duracion, con desplasamiento de fase adelantandose a la tension.
se ve perfectamente en el primer oscilograma que mostras elvic.

en un pfc lo que se hace es que a la salida del puente de diodos tenga una capacidad lo mas baja posible, y a traves de un circuito boost o flyback elevar la tension rectificada a un valor superior a la tension de pico de esta, cargando un capacitor donde la tension permanezca constante, sin que la linea lo "vea", seria una interfaz entre la linea y el capacitor de entrada del consumo de CC.
por eso se usan PFC en las fuentes conmutadas de mediana y alta potencia.
en los rectificadores controlados por SCR la reactiva y el THD se producen por causas completamente distintas, y no se puede usar PFC para esto, lo mismo que las compensaciones de factor de potencia por cargas inductivas, donde si se usan los compensadores automaticos con bancos de capacitores.


----------



## Elvic (Jun 22, 2008)

hola hazard_1998

pues resulta que tienes razón...en parte,  Sin embargo, para diferenciar,el término "carga" entonces llamaremos "dispositivo" al *puente de diodos* y estés _NO es lineal_
Como comentaba no soy un experto    
Aunque  me estoy alejando un poco de estos temas, porque me resultan un poco difíciles de comprender como decía solo participe de en su implementacion toda las técnicas de control y uso de topologias de convertidores cd-cd, no lo domino bien; aunque ya me estoy dando cuenta a través de los comentarios, de que y como se aplican los PFC...

gracias por la aclaración de estos detalles... ops: 

suerT


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 22, 2008)

Permitanme discrepar en cuanto a linealidad con un puente de diodos. 
Pensando en un circuito que sea generador de alterna-> puente de diodos-> carga ; un capacitor no es una carga alineal, un inductor tampoco (ideales, debería haber dicho una capacidad y una inductancia). Sino fijense que al conectarlos sin mediar el puente de diodos el circuito es lineal (es decir, las formas de onda de tensión y corriente son sinusoides); si bien el factor de potencia no es 1.
Un puente de diodos sí es alineal (alineal = elemento que deforma la onda de tensión o corriente), solamente que con una carga resistiva no es alineal, pero sí con carga capacitiva o inductiva.
Un diodo por sí solo (pensando en un rectificador de media onda por ejemplo) es alineal ahí si no importa la carga que se le conecte, mirando la curva I-V de un diodo está clarito.
No quería dejar de mencionar eso


----------



## gaston_ar44 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hola, soy Gaston de Argentina, y soy nuevo en el foro. 
Quisiera saber si alguien puede ayudarme con problema que tengo en un circuito en paralelo donde tengo un capacitor, una inductancia y una resistencia en cada rama (como muestra la figura), y mi fin es mejorar el factor de potencia del circuito utilizando unas resistencias variables, una conectada en serie con el capacitor y la otra en serie con la inductancia.
Obviamente que debo hallar la corriente total del circuito, y de ahi mejorar el factor de potencia. 
Mi problema es que para hallar esa corriente total se hace un calculo un poco largo y denso, el cual lo obtube utilizando una resolucion compleja (numeros complejos) para obtener la inductancia total del circuito, pero el real problema es que por la gran expresion matematica que me queda finalmente, no puedo analizar nada concreto si con esas resistencias variables puedo mejorar el factor de potencia.

Mi primer pregunta es si se puede mejorar el factor de potencia utilizando esas resistencias variables.  y de no ser asi, si la unica solucion seria conectar un capacitor para mejorar diho factor.
Si alguien me puede ayudar, desde ya le estoy agradecido....por cierto, el calculo es generico, y disculpen lo desprolijo de mi esquema.  SALUDOS


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 25, 2008)

Circuito paralelo -> una corriente por cada rama. La corriente por R no importa, porque no mete desfasaje (que feo suena) entre tensión y corriente.
En la rama del inductor la corriente atrasa, y en la del capacitor adelanta.
Será cuestión de elegir las resistencias serie para que la suma de la componente reactiva de las corrientes por C y por L sea 0, o el mínimo posible. 
Cuentas es muy temprano para hacerlas, y sé que vos lo vas a disfrutar mucho más que yo, jaja.
Saludos


----------



## gaston_ar44 (Jun 25, 2008)

Gracias *Ardogan* por la ayuda...de algo me sirvio   , es un trabajo para la facultad y es medio complicado, solo me falta hallar la solucion de ese problema para terminar el trabajo. Si alguien mas pueda contribuir con algo...se lo agradesco. Saludos


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 26, 2008)

Que lo tiró, es trabajar con números imaginarios (que número no lo es?  ).
Ahí va en bandeja:

Cuando digo anular la componente reactiva de las corrientes me refiero a

Im(iL) + Im (Ic) = 0; 

con Im me refiero a parte imaginaria, iL es la corriente que circula por el inductor; Ic la que circula por el capacitor

iL = Vca / (Rv1 + j xL)
Ic = Vca / (Rv2 - j Xc)

xL = reactancia inductiva = w * L
Xc = reactancia capacitiva = 1/(w*C)

entonces calculamos la parte imaginaria de iL e Ic; o sea, las componentes reactivas de la corriente iL e Ic. Para eso tengo que sacar el número imaginario del denominador, que lo hago multiplicando por el conjugado:

iL = iL x (Rv1 - j xL)/(Rv1 - j xL) = Vca (Rv1 - j xL) / (Rv1 * Rv1 + xL * xL)
por lo tanto

Im(iL) = -xL / (Rv1 * Rv1 + xL * xL)

similarmente se llega a:

Im(Ic) = Xc / (Rv2 * Rv2 + Xc * Xc)

ahora volvemos a Im(iL) + Im (Ic) = 0; 

que lleva a:

Xc (Rv1 * Rv1 + xL * xL) - xL (Rv2 * Rv2 + Xc * Xc) = 0

una ecuación dos incógnitas, elegí un valor para Rv1 o Rv2 y despejás el otro.

Yo directamente tomaria uno como cero, por ejemplo Rv2, y queda:

Xc  (Rv1* Rv1 + xL * xL) = xL * Xc * Xc

Rv1 * Rv1 = xL * Xc  - xL * xL  

Rv1 = raiz (de lo de arriba)

Bueno, no era tan difícil no?.
Te dejo una pregunta para que me contestes, cuando no puedo elegir Rv2=0 como yo hice?.
Menos vagancia y más estudio...


----------



## Elvic (Ago 9, 2008)

Que es el factor de potencia.. y los PFC activos

YouTube - Active Power Factor Correction Lecture (Part 1)

solo que esta en ingles,  pero se le entiende poquito  ops:  ops:    

suerT


----------



## Elvic (Ago 9, 2008)

Pues aquí les muestro el ultimo vídeo que pude obtener 

YouTube - RegulaciÃ³n de voltaje

para verlo con anotaciones: copiar el enlace y pegarlo en su navegador web.

YouTube - RegulaciÃ³n de voltaje

En el se muestra el comportamiento del voltaje, el cual se requiere que sea CD y regulado a 45v

y también la corriente que se incrementa o disminuye según la carga aplicada, la forma de onda de la corriente no se aprecia como debe ser; por que se aumento la escala de tiempo para lograr visualizar como regula el voltaje.

suerT


----------



## gmkitty (Nov 8, 2010)

Para lograr la correccion perfecta f.p.=1 sin contactores y condensadores puedes diseñar un controlador automático de la corriente de campo de un motor síncrono, calcularias la potencia reactiva que necesitas y entonces colocas el motor sincrono en adelanto para corregirlo (o en atraso segun tu red). Necesitarias una señal que te sense el factor de potencia y haces un lazo cerrado.


----------



## Javisco (Nov 14, 2010)

Estaria muy agradecido si me pudieran apoyar en forma de orientacion, estoy por empezar mi tesis de titulación y la quiero hacer sobre correccion de factor de potencia, aun no he recopilado informacion, dada  su experiencia me podrian orientar sobre la electronica de potencia para corregir el FP, ya sea para la industria o en el hogar de manera general...agradezco la atencion prestada


----------



## ecotronico (Nov 15, 2010)

Hola Javisco:

Para tal fin existe el emulador resistivo, capaz de corregir el factor de potencia dependiendo del tipo de carga (inductiva o capacitiva). 

Y este  pdf es una tarea hecha por mi y un compañero en años académicos:

http://www.mediafire.com/?q9b2wnp28h2ge91

(ojo con los derechos de autor, jeje) 

Creo que te servirán de orientación.


----------



## bondadoso (Ene 21, 2011)

gmkitty podrias abundar un poco mas tu explicacion que se ve interesante


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 21, 2011)

Hola a todos!:

Creo que el emulador resistivo es más útil para corregir el factor de Potencia que la máquina sincrónica, debido a que esta última no corrije las corrientes armónicas.
En el caso de la red eléctrica trifásica, se imponen 3 tensiones sinusoidales y por lo tanto, las armónicas son sólo de corriente. Entonces:

No olvidar que el FP = Potencia consumida/Potencia demandada = PC/PD.

En donde PD es toda la energía que se le pide a la red, incluyendo las armónicas de corriente, incluyendo el desfase.
PC es la corriente realmente consumida, equivale a la energía que mide el wattímetro.
por lo tanto tiene mucho que ver con la eficiencia.

La empresas de distribución pasan multas por ello. Es lógico: no les conviene vender "a concesión" la energía: entregar a los clientes una cierta cantidad y luego que ellos te devuelvan un gran porcentaje. Lo que se traduce en que no les interesan los clientes ineficientes.... da para comentar mucho más.


----------



## fermaxvga (Jul 29, 2015)

Que tal amigos, cito un tema que quizá le es mas inherente a nuestros primos-hermanos Eléctricos, pero como estudiante de electrónica debo rendir Instalaciones Eléctricas, y hay una pregunta que nos hacen y es, donde (lugar físico) debo ubicar el banco de capacitores de compensación. Busqué en los reglamentos pero no lo encontré, los se calcular, se los diferentes tipos de compensación, todo, pero por ejemplo si hago una compensación globlal (de toda la instalación) donde ubico el banco, arriba del tablero principal, abajo, se hace una caja aparte...., en la práctica tampoco me toco colocarlos. Si por ahí alguien lo hizo y me sabe decir donde los colocó y porque, les agradezco. Saludos cordiales. ...


----------



## dantonio (Jul 29, 2015)

Fíjate si este video te ayuda a resolver esa incógnita:




Saludos.


----------

